# Which male physique are you most attracted to?



## ManOfFewWords

No pictures. Use your imagination, or google.


----------



## JustRachel

Taller than me because if they weren't they'd genuinely be dwarfs :|
Average, I like SMALL muscle but a little fat to grab hold of to haha


----------



## lisbeth

Definitely taller than me. Come on now. I'm 5'3.

Otherwise, it's all kind of much of a muchness. Slim, average, built, builtfat, whatever. I'm not really that picky about male body shapes, except for not having a preference for overweight guys.


----------



## komorikun

Athletic is preferable but average or slim is okay too. I can deal with a small paunch as long as they have some muscle. The other ones I don't like. Don't like super skinny or big guys.


----------



## basuraeuropea

slim but toned and my height or slightly taller.


----------



## Glass Child

Really don't care if he's taller or shorter than me, I'm about 5'2 (but below 5 ft is a bit cringe-worthy).

But all of these types seem too complicated. I just want someone who is at least somewhat healthy, and not fat/obese. Couldn't pick anything from this poll.


----------



## SilentLyric

Glass Child said:


> Really don't care if he's taller or shorter than me, I'm about 5'2 (but below 5 ft is a bit cringe-worthy).
> 
> *But all of these types seem too complicated. *I just want someone who is at least somewhat healthy, and not fat/obese. Couldn't pick anything from this poll.


my thoughts exactly. didn't realize there were so many different body types.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

What's the difference between skinny and slim? Otherwise slim or skinny to athletic and taller than me is my preference. I can't pick one though really, it really depends on the guy overall everything together hmm. I don't find guys who are too overweight or too muscly very attractive personally.

OK I googled athletic and I don't find everyone's build there to be my personal type uh. Who knows lol?


----------



## gunner21




----------



## RelinquishedHell

^Ottermode looks pretty good. No **** :um


----------



## M0rbid

Fat as fatass looks pretty good. No ****


----------



## Pompeii

I like bearmode. Grrr. 

The poll itself is almost impossible to answer though. Attraction, for me, does not fit into neat little categories.


----------



## probably offline

Persephone The Dread said:


> What's the difference between skinny and slim? Otherwise slim or skinny to athletic and taller than me is my preference. I can't pick one though really, it really depends on the guy overall everything together hmm. I don't find guys who are too overweight or too muscly very attractive personally.
> 
> OK I googled athletic and I don't find everyone's build there to be my personal type uh. Who knows lol?


That's what I was thinking, too. I think many people who vote on this pick "athletic" because it's the only one that mentions being lowfat and muscular. Personally, I like slim and skinny guys but I also like when they have defined muscles(while still having a really slender body). It's not like you can't have muscles even though you're skinny/slim. I guess that's why I didn't vote. Anyway, it's not like it matters when you fall for someone and I can find different body types attractive.


----------



## prettyful

taller than me and with muscle


----------



## Barette

I like a looooot of types. I prefer taller than me and with lean muscles, though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

gunner21 said:


>


why is their head not showing?


----------



## Zeeshan

CopadoMexicano said:


> why is their head not showing?


PRobably in that chart the ottermode and the athletic is going to pick up the most female attention


----------



## Jesuszilla

CopadoMexicano said:


> why is their head not showing?


Too much facial aesthetics would break the thread.


----------



## caelle

Ottermode's bod with a little more fat on him. Or skinnyfat with a little more arm muscle. **** I dunno, gimme both!!


----------



## Zeeshan

Jesuszilla said:


> Too much facial aesthetics would break the thread.


Usually facial aesthetics will correlate to body........many studies have already confirmed that women show a high level of preferences for 12% bodyfat and lower,

I think if you can get there, your face will look amazing regardless of the shape


----------



## Pompeii

We females have no interest in heads. I personally chop my boyfriends' heads and legs off and carry their torso around in my handbag but that could just be me.


----------



## gunner21

Pompeii said:


> We females have no interest in heads. I personally chop my boyfriends' heads and legs off and carry their torso around in my handbag but that could just be me.


HAWT!


----------



## euphoria04

**** building muscle, I'm going against the grain!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Pompeii said:


> We females have no interest in heads. I personally chop my boyfriends' heads and legs off and carry their torso around in my handbag but that could just be me.


ooook..


----------



## Charmander

Would've been nice to have some average/same height options (?) but maybe you can only put a certain amount on. Build wise I like average, athletic or builtfat. I'd feel a little insecure with a guy skinnier than me (although body type wouldn't really be a dealbreaker).


----------



## basuraeuropea

RelinquishedHell said:


> ^Ottermode looks pretty good. No **** :um


****.


----------



## cybernaut

Anywhere between average to built. Mmm Mmm Mmm ;D. I'm also 5'1 and would prefer 5'6 or taller.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Persephone The Dread said:


> What's the difference between skinny and slim? Otherwise slim or skinny to athletic and taller than me is my preference. I can't pick one though really, it really depends on the guy overall everything together hmm. I don't find guys who are too overweight or too muscly very attractive personally.
> 
> OK I googled athletic and I don't find everyone's build there to be my personal type uh. Who knows lol?


ottermode is what would i think slim would be and skinny is just skinny


----------



## CopadoMexicano

obese and short


----------



## WhatBITW

gunner21 said:


>


I hope I can achieve ottermode (?) at least, if I don't end up making it to athletic.


----------



## Patriot

Oh, MALE physique! oops xD


----------



## Raphael200

How did I get here?


----------



## Amphoteric

_"Skinny and taller than you."_


----------



## Zeeshan

WhatBITW said:


> I hope I can achieve ottermode (?) at least, if I don't end up making it to athletic.


Ottermode is sometimes preferable I think its prob even more successful then athletic

It just required you to eat healthy workout without being obsessed


----------



## euphoria04

Skinny makes the d*** look bigger.

Surely that counts for something?


----------



## probably offline

I like physiques like this one, with more or less muscle. Slender with narrow waists. Would it be considered skinny or slim?


----------



## gunner21

^ That is auschwitz mode.


----------



## Zeeshan

gunner21 said:


> ^ That is auschwitz mode.


Girls like super low body fat

Its so hard


----------



## probably offline

gunner21 said:


> ^ That is auschwitz mode.


Many people are naturally skinny, there's no need to be insulting.



Zeeshan said:


> Girls like super low body fat
> 
> Its so hard


Look how many people voted "average". That means that they are not into low body fat.


----------



## euphoria04

gunner21 said:


> ^ That is auschwitz mode.


My dad used that exact description when talking about my brother and I once haha; "They look like they just stepped out of Auschwitz, don't they?"

Something that bothered me then but wouldn't even phase me now


----------



## gunner21

probably offline said:


> Many people are naturally skinny, there's no need to be insulting.


It was just a joke geez. Hell, I'm naturally very skinny myself.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

basuraeuropea said:


> ****.


Hey. You were the one that wanted my D, so I just let it happen.


----------



## basuraeuropea

RelinquishedHell said:


> Hey. You were the one that wanted my D, so I just let it happen.


on the down low, bro?


----------



## mb47

Athletic and Built look the same, except Athletic has a tan. I think the Athletic one should look a bit softer. We're missing a true middle picture between Ottermode and Built.


----------



## Diáfanos

brb using pics since no imagination



and yes, I'm in Auschwitz mode


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I actually find this really difficult, I'm always more focussed on face when it comes to the physical heh. Someone posted those images before. I still think something between ottermode and skinny would be good, ottermode is fine, skinny works too but least of the three. (hypothetical three since option between skinny and ottermode doesn't exist) Skinny fats OK too. That's it really for me..


----------



## Kalliber

Not skinny little more..not crazy fit either


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I want a bearmode girl. Winter is coming and i need an hibernation partner.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

basuraeuropea said:


> on the down low, bro?


Thanks for that BJ last night. I didn't mean to finish so fast. It's just that.. your so pretty and all.


----------



## basuraeuropea

RelinquishedHell said:


> Thanks for that BJ last night. I didn't mean to finish so fast. It's just that.. your so pretty and all.


lol you're so full of sh*t


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I'm chubbyfat.


----------



## basuraeuropea

probably offline said:


> I like physiques like this one, with more or less muscle. Slender with narrow waists. Would it be considered skinny or slim?


in love! <3


----------



## probably offline

basuraeuropea said:


> in love! <3


according to google;he's an elf prince ♥


----------



## basuraeuropea

probably offline said:


> according to google;he's an elf prince ♥


google españa doesn't say much about him.

anyhow, though, have you looked at the male models signed by both ford and wilhelmina modeling agencies? some of them are super, super, supppper hot.

the guys who are prada models are really amazingly attractive, too. some gucci models fit the bill as well. ahh, swoon.


----------



## Just Lurking

probably offline said:


> Many people are naturally skinny, there's no need to be insulting.


It's interesting how often it is that it's _other males_ (vs. girls) who criticize a guy's physique. It's rather rare that I've seen or heard from girls "oh he's too thin"; "oh he needs to work out more"; "do you even lift?"; "do you eat?"; "oh he needs to bulk up" (it'll change him into an _alpha male_, right?)...

_"OMG, __did you just step out of a concentration camp? You need to bulk up, bro!"_ 
----> No. They don't need to bulk up. In fact, the problem seems to be that you have have too much *bulk*, and not enough *substance*, in between your *ears*.

Guess what... The male physique... It's really not that big a deal.


----------



## probably offline

basuraeuropea said:


> google españa doesn't say much about him.
> 
> anyhow, though, have you looked at the male models signed by both ford and wilhelmina modeling agencies? some of them are super, super, supppper hot.
> 
> the guys who are prada models are really amazingly attractive, too. some gucci models fit the bill as well. ahh, swoon.


I'd like to say that I have no idea what you're talking about(because it's embarrassing) but I used to have a tumblr dedicated to male beauty and fashion(male). It started as side-blog(I already had a music/photography blog) and a bet with a friend. I was complaining how boring the big, buff, macho male stereotype is among male models and I said that I would make my own and get tons of followers within a month. It became really popular and I kept updating it for like 6 months, until I got bored, and slowly turned it into a photography blog(because I had more followers there). So... I used to know many of the models by name:blush It was like... a hobby. This was a few years ago. The lean and androgynous type seem to still be going strong (Y)



Just Lurking said:


> It's interesting how often it is that it's _other males_ (vs. girls) who criticize a guy's physique. It's rather rare that I've seen or heard from girls "oh he's too thin"; "oh he needs to work out more"; "do you even lift?"; "do you eat?"; "oh he needs to bulk up" (it'll change him into an _alpha male_, right?)...
> 
> _"OMG, __did you just step out of a concentration camp? You need to bulk up, bro!"_
> ----> No. They don't need to bulk up. In fact, the problem seems to be that you have have too much *bulk*, and not enough *substance*, in between your *ears*.
> 
> Guess what... The male physique... It's really not that big a deal.


This is so true.


----------



## Kalliber

Hmm... everything * fades away


----------



## Nekomata

Generally, average and taller than me x__x don't really care for much muscle or fat <.<;; but then I don't like them being stick-like either... hmmm...


----------



## Revenwyn

I am polyamorous. My husband and my boyfriend have totally different body types. My husband is chubby fat at 6'0" and 260 pounds (his ideal weight is 185-200 with his frame size.) My boyfriend is 5'10" and 125 pounds, definitely skinny. He also starts smoking in the sun. O_O


----------



## gunner21

Just Lurking said:


> It's interesting how often it is that it's _other males_ (vs. girls) who criticize a guy's physique. It's rather rare that I've seen or heard from girls "oh he's too thin"; "oh he needs to work out more"; "do you even lift?"; "do you eat?"; "oh he needs to bulk up" (it'll change him into an _alpha male_, right?)...
> 
> _"OMG, __did you just step out of a concentration camp? You need to bulk up, bro!"_
> ----> No. They don't need to bulk up. In fact, the problem seems to be that you have have too much *bulk*, and not enough *substance*, in between your *ears*.
> 
> Guess what... The male physique... It's really not that big a deal.


Hory sheet it's just a joke. Why is everyone on SAS always so tightly wound up?


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

I think guys look hottest right after they finish a bulking phase and before they start to cut. A big chest and arms, with a tiny bit of fat around the stomach... hmmm... that's hot.


----------



## gunner21

yukikodunkzone said:


> I think guys look hottest right after they finish a bulking phase and before they start to cut. A big chest and arms, with a tiny bit of fat around the stomach... hmmm... that's hot.


----------



## Occasional Hope

I would say average to athletic. I don't like it when men are too heavily built as I dislike how their pecs and leg muscles end up looking. I suppose the ideal for me would be toned with a modest amount of muscle and a slightly lower than average level of fat. 

Height-wise I'm not really bothered but I guess somewhere around my height, maybe a little taller. I've never found height really being a big factor when finding someone attractive or not though I do find shorter men tend to have nicer proportions as their shoulders look naturally broader.


----------



## Parsnip

gunner21 said:


>


I like this, and I like bear mode.
But then I like the majority of physiques, so my input is useless.


----------



## basuraeuropea

probably offline said:


> I'd like to say that I have no idea what you're talking about(because it's embarrassing) but I used to have a tumblr dedicated to male beauty and fashion(male). It started as side-blog(I already had a music/photography blog) and a bet with a friend. I was complaining how boring the big, buff, macho male stereotype is among male models and I said that I would make my own and get tons of followers within a month. It became really popular and I kept updating it for like 6 months, until I got bored, and slowly turned it into a photography blog(because I had more followers there). So... I used to know many of the models by name:blush It was like... a hobby. This was a few years ago. The lean and androgynous type seem to still be going strong (Y)


i love that the lean and androgynous type is still going strong because i have facets of both - i mean, i'm clearly lean and i have androgynous traits. highly desirable in the gay community, you know - within certain circles, anyway.

i used to browse male beauty blogs online often - there was one out of brazil that was pretty good dedicated primarily to brazilian (the descendents of the portuguese settlers) male beauty of the type we love. <3


----------



## probably offline

basuraeuropea said:


> i love that the lean and androgynous type is still going strong because i have facets of both - i mean, i'm clearly lean and i have androgynous traits. highly desirable in the gay community, you know - within certain circles, anyway.


Yup. Also, I think I was supposed to become a gay man, but something went wrong </3


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

basuraeuropea said:


> i love that the lean and androgynous type is still going strong because i have facets of both - i mean, i'm clearly lean and i have androgynous traits. highly desirable in the gay community, you know - within certain circles, anyway.
> 
> i used to browse male beauty blogs online often - there was one out of brazil that was pretty good dedicated primarily to brazilian (the descendents of the portuguese settlers) male beauty of the type we love. <3


Oh, this is reassuring! I've personally been trying to bulk up a little bit because I thought most guys were not into that look.. Maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## SilentWitness

Phwoar! Bearmode.


----------

